# HELP FOR THE STRAY CATS



## straycatlady (Aug 11, 2004)

I am hoping someone out there can help me with a stray cat situation. I live in the Mt. Clemens, Michigan area. There are two young mama cats and four adorable kittens who are living outside and it's breaking my heart, especially with winter right around the corner and also the situation will just keep getting worse as they have more kittens. I would love nothing more than to find each one of them a good home. Even a nice farm home would be great!!! Something told me to write this message....I just know there has to be an "angel" out there that can help us!!! One of the mama cats is black and white and the other is pure black....three of the kittens are black and white and one is pure black. Please let me know if you can help!!! Thank you SO much!


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

It's great you are trying to help. Are the moms and kittens tame, or are they wild?? Also, are you able to trap them and take them to the vet? People might be more likely to adopt them if they have a clean bill of health. Finally, you should post this on http://www.petfinder.com


Good Luck!!!!


----------



## straycatlady (Aug 11, 2004)

*LOST KITTY*

Hi there!! Just wondering if you found the lost kitty again....I know you were worrying about him. I hope he made it home!!


----------

